# Constantly Embarrass Myself At Work



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

I've had my job for about two and a half months now. Every day, I stuff something up, or I come off as a stuttering wreck. My coworkers believe I'm an idiot, and my supervisor is really condescending every time I attempt to ask questions. I get so nervous I can't ever think straight, and when I'm asked questions, I say the first thing that automatically comes to mind rather than the truth, which has put me in a rut several times... (I don't know why, I guess it's just easier to appear as if you're on the same page as everyone else than to admit you did something wrong or don't know what you're doing.)

It's a huge struggle for me to adjust, and the only reason I took this job was because I thought it would be good to build up my interpersonal skills and also so that my parents wouldn't complain. I just can't handle the embarrassment anymore, and it's really tarnishing how I feel about myself as a person. At this rate, I don't think I can improve, and I think I overstepped my limits in deciding to take this job.

At the same time, I don't want to leave because I'm worried about confronting my manager about it. I feel really trapped right now.


----------



## Socially Awkward Man (May 12, 2015)

I'm in a similar situation right now. Been at my job 4 months, could work circles around my co-workes, bosses, physically and mentally..but because of my anxiety they look at me as a fool..tough to fit in when you don't know what to say. I've stuttered sometimes as well. Sucks doesn't it? Stupid anxiety really holds you back in life. If you want to quit, quit...don't show..I've always freaked about telling managers too, usually don't. Maybe quit and try a different job, different people, start new. Thats what I am going for..Good luck


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally I'd advice you to stay. Try not to give up. I'm working on a call center right now, a job that I think has the worst scenario for someone with SA. However, I learned a lot of things working here, dealing with different type of personalities, handling difficult situations etc. This job have helped me build a little bit of self-confidence. 

The things you experience right now will likely happen on your new job. If you can't handle it right now there's a great chance that you will also quit your new job.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel. Currently, I am seen as an imbecile in my job because I lack confidence and play the "inferior" role I suppose and I often panic and make mistakes. It sucks doesn't it? I'm also very very nervous about handing my notice in, which I have now decided I definitely want to do. It fills me with dread haha... but then again so does going to work each day! 

However, I'm not necessarily advising you to quit. I felt quite similar in my old job working behind a bar. But I stuck to it and after 5-6 months I was so much more comfortable with it, knew my way around the ropes, and could do it relatively confidently: some days even running the whole place by myself! That was very much a confidence booster. If you can stick it out, you will gradually get better and more confident with it and it may be worth it in the end


----------



## Darkness Evanescent (Jul 30, 2014)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Currently, I am seen as an imbecile in my job because I lack confidence and play the "inferior" role I suppose and I often panic and make mistakes. It sucks doesn't it? I'm also very very nervous about handing my notice in, which I have now decided I definitely want to do. It fills me with dread haha... but then again so does going to work each day!
> 
> However, I'm not necessarily advising you to quit. I felt quite similar in my old job working behind a bar.* But I stuck to it and after 5-6 months I was so much more comfortable with it, knew my way around the ropes, and could do it relatively confidently:* some days even running the whole place by myself! That was very much a confidence booster. If you can stick it out, you will gradually get better and more confident with it and it may be worth it in the end


I haven't had a job in quite awhile, but the one thing that scares me about the idea is that I may never come across as competent or smart enough to work. It makes me happy to know that others have gotten past that initial phase of anxiety, but I always feel like I'd never to that point. I wish it wasn't so hard =/


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Currently, I am seen as an imbecile in my job because I lack confidence and play the "inferior" role I suppose and I often panic and make mistakes. It sucks doesn't it? I'm also very very nervous about handing my notice in, which I have now decided I definitely want to do. It fills me with dread haha... but then again so does going to work each day!


Do you think others consider you to have a poor job performance? In which case, what do you plan to do about getting a reference from your current employer?



Darkness Evanescent said:


> I haven't had a job in quite awhile, but the one thing that scares me about the idea is that I may never come across as competent or smart enough to work. It makes me happy to know that others have gotten past that initial phase of anxiety, but I always feel like I'd never to that point. I wish it wasn't so hard =/


I don't mean to discourage you, but that's exactly how I'm feeling right now. Like I'll never be good enough if I'm still after several months in my position. In fact, yesterday at work, there was absolutely nothing I did right, and it was all basic stuff I'd learned from the start. It feels like everything I touch just falls apart, and I'm not exaggerating when I say that things that normally turn out to be fine for other people, usually end up going as expected or worse for me. It feels like there's just no coming back from the reputation I've gained here...


----------

